# Out of state public hunting options



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about making an out of state hunting trip, from northeast ohio. Are there any state parks in PA or WV that anyone would recommend? not looking to go too far. I just dont know anything about any of them. Any information would be helpful


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

You need to.look up each states hunting seasons.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

when I lived in W V down by Elizabeth there was a lot of land that the paper co s owned and would let the dnr use public , theres a lot of ground with a lot of game. check on line for maps . it took me awhile too walk 10,000 acres by the house , and the other 12,000 2 mi down ythe road by the river...I know hunting down there is different than up here its awesome...just watch for snakes...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pa has state game lands. A lot more public ground than Ohio has.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's crazy! My great grandparents lived near Elizabeth. My dad use to hunt the paper company lands long, long ago. I'm talking the late 70's and 80's. He really enjoyed his time hunting down there, but that was so long ago.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

All the paper company land in wv has turned into leases and huntin clubs.. most anyways we go bear hunting on a 30k club. So be careful before you wander on to it could ruin a trip getting in trouble. There still is some public ground there tho

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The Allegheny National Forest in PA is a million acres of public land. There are smaller state Forrest like Elk just to the east. Plenty of places to go. Just need to go and scout them out. Likewise with the state game lands over here. There all listed on the Pennsylvania Game Commission website.

One thing to look into is can you bring your deer back to OH. I know this year, PA does not let you bring deer back from OH or WV if they contain the spine or head due to CDW. Not sure if OH does the same. If so, you might need a PA butcher to take your deer to.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

X2 on pa have been hunting there for 25 yrs now and when you add up the cost of the lisc. for non res. at 101. plus change you get small game , buck tag , fall and spring turkey tags its a pretty good deal . And misdirection is correct on the CWD and ohio is the same way so you will have to find a butcher over there . PM me if you decide to go this route if you would like .


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hey fish styx that's really cool , I still have a map of all the land there, Elizabeth was the closest town so to say , I lived across the river up the hill and back down into Newark, the kanawa river was across the street, there is a nice shooting range there now in eliz heck maybe I met your grandparents. is a nice town before that I was up in sand ridge grants vill small world eh lol


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks everyone! was just looking looking for some general information, starting points etc. I was reading the regulations for PA and WV and my head is spinning. Makes ohio's regs look like a preschool book


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

got that


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

exide9922 said:


> I've been thinking about making an out of state hunting trip, from northeast ohio. Are there any state parks in PA or WV that anyone would recommend? not looking to go too far. I just dont know anything about any of them. Any information would be helpful


How far do you want to drive? We go to N. Y. state. Where we go it is about 5 to 6 hr drive. Look at the area around Centerville. there is Pleanty of State land. N. Y. has pleanty of state land all over the state.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Pa has state game lands. A lot more public ground than Ohio has.


Yep. Over a million acres of state game lands. One thing to remember, no Sunday hunting in PA! 



0utwest said:


> X2 on pa have been hunting there for 25 yrs now and when you add up the cost of the lisc. for non res. at 101. plus change you get small game , buck tag , fall and spring turkey tags its a pretty good deal . And misdirection is correct on the CWD and ohio is the same way so you will have to find a butcher over there . PM me if you decide to go this route if you would like .


Some years ago my buddy sponsored me to become a member of a sportsmen's club just across the PA line. I thought, "Oh, great! Now I'm going to have to shell out all that money for a non-res license!" Once I saw the package I got, it was very reasonable. However, PA does nickel and dime you to death on some things. Antlerless permit? Send in your money and hope! Want to archery hunt? Buy another permit. Muzzleloader? Same thing! Now you have to buy another permit to hunt pheasant! I refuse to buy one because my club stocks it's own pheasant, and that's the only place in PA where I hunt them.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

There is still a good bit of public land in wv just off of 47 near Parkersburg. It’s a hikers paradise so pack light. Couldn’t tell you how far we went in. We killed 4 deer the second day in though. 2 does, a decent 7 point (would have been a 9 but wv curse of no brow tines), and a nice 10 point. Was a great trip. Only seen one other vehicle in there all weekend and never seen them at all. Seemed low pressure to me, deer movement was natural especially rare since it was the first day of gun season.


----------

